# White tractor for Mlappin



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

So neighbour has a white 2-85 sitting on his lawn so I stop in because I know he is in the process of selling his house so I thought I might be able to snag a deal since I am always hearing how fantastic these white tractors are. Boy was I in for a big surprise!!!! Tractor looks to be in decent shape with a bit of a hydraulic leak at the filter. Ask what he is asking for it and I was blown away with "I'd like 18,000!!!!" Wow was not prepared for that at all. Tach has 6600 hours on it, the guy says the motor was rebuilt maybe 500 hours ago but I would trust a bed of vipers before I would trust him. Thought to myself maybe somebody from Indiana might want it more then me.

Have a great day

Alex


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not for that price, being a 2-85 it most likely had the Dot 1, 354 Perkins which were notorious for oil leaks. Paid a touch over 12,500 for my one 2-110 which is on the baler, had under 6000 hours, no oil leaks, and the hydraulic pump barely gets warm after baling a 150 round bales. A 2-85 or 2-88 would make a good raking tractor though for my v-rake. Needing AC while raking hay here this summer wasn't a requirement, never got that warm and sure never got dusty.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Crikey!! At least he didn't quote you 18 FIRM.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually though, I've seen a few of that series tractors if in excellent condition with a new cab interior and fresh paint will sell for 18K or more.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

This tractor isn't in the worst shape but the cab interior could use some touch ups. It is also 4 wheel drive but could use new tires on all 4.

Think I might go over and tell him if he decides to let it go for under 10k to give me a call. Since it needs new rubber I figured something in the 6-7k range was more appropriate (maybe I am off a little but it doesn't seem like it). Would want it a little more if it was the 2-110 since I already have a 85hp and wouldn't mind something with a little more grunt in front of the 1411 mower. No loader either and I could really use a second loader tractor, it would make hauling hay a lot easier not having to shuttle the tractor back and forth.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats 18,000 CDN not USD right?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Now being 4wd does make some difference, although to be perfectly honest you couldn't give me one of those older FWA models, take a close look they are very short with the front axle moved back to make em steer sharper. Think like a Jeep CJ7 compared to a full size pickup. They will beat the kidneys right out of you on rough ground.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Considering Marty says he can assemble a White in his sleep, this might be more his speed 

https://ashtabula.craigslist.org/grd/4669902367.html


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I see a winter project coming on....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Considering Marty says he can assemble a White in his sleep, this might be more his speed
> 
> https://ashtabula.craigslist.org/grd/4669902367.html





PaMike said:


> I see a winter project coming on....


Nah, I already have a hay raking tractor. If it gets so humid that AC is required for raking hay, it's most likely not going to dry anyways.

I already have winter projects out the ying yang. Have a 1949 Oliver 77 I need to change blocks in, a 770 Oliver that I need to finish prepping to paint, a Oliver 88 that is a bare frame and a Oliver 880 with a split piston to restore.

Then if we can ever find enough transmission parts Dad wants his Oliver 2255 put back together and painted.

Then if i ever have time I need to get my 67 International 1300B done and I still have what was my little brothers XJ6 Jaguar to restore.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

yes that is Canadian which is 90 cents on the dollar right now. So you would stay away from the FWA then since they are bumpy. I thought since it was a 6 it might be better then my 9540 on the bumps, but since I put an air ride in my kubota maybe not.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Air ride seat really help on Kubota?
My 7040 doesn't have one. Rides like a.....like a..... White 2-85 4WD. 
Did it help a lot? Dealer wants $500.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes it made a big difference. It is still rough but way better I would spend the money again in a heart beat. it does sit higher then the old seat did (at least mine does) and since I am 6'5 I welded an extension on the steering wheel shaft so I didn't have to stretch my arms to steer.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

A XJ6 Jaguar in a farm shop? Wow, dont see that too often....

Got a neighbor kid that started a landscaping business and is looking for winter work. Plan to keep him busy on Saturdays doing all the shit work I dont want to do....One advantage of getting a little older and a LITTLE less poor...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaMike said:


> A XJ6 Jaguar in a farm shop? Wow, dont see that too often....
> 
> Got a neighbor kid that started a landscaping business and is looking for winter work. Plan to keep him busy on Saturdays doing all the shit work I dont want to do....One advantage of getting a little older and a LITTLE less poor...


You'll never see one like this XJ6, someone yanked the straight 6 out and shoehorned a 440 Magnum in it, did a fairly good job but you have to remove the inner fender just to change exhaust manifold gaskets.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> You'll never see one like this XJ6, someone yanked the straight 6 out and shoehorned a 440 Magnum in it, did a fairly good job but you have to remove the inner fender just to change exhaust manifold gaskets.


Well the engine swap fixes one problem, now you just have to swap out the electrical system. I had a Jag years ago. I loved how it looked, but it spent more time on the back of a tow truck than on the road....


----------

